# Terminal will not stay open



## sedge (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi
I am a new user of Freebsd
I cannot get the terminal to stay open.
I have just installed Feebsd 8.0 with KDE. The terminal (konsole) will open initially using the KDE icon I used it to carry out Freebsd update etc. and it worked fine.
I then tried to open it to carry out portupgrade fetch etc.
I click on the icon the terminal briefly appears and closes immediatly.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OH (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you start xterm instead? (Alt-F2, if you can't find it in the menu) Once thats running, you can start konsole from the xterm and observe any error-messages


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 13, 2010)

Delete ~./.kde4/share/config/konsolerc and try then.

If its not working go with OH's proposal.


----------

